# Abstand bei größerem Monitor? Lohnt 1440p? Augenfreundlich?



## ackerjule (14. September 2019)

*Abstand bei größerem Monitor? Lohnt 1440p? Augenfreundlich?*

Hallo Jungs,

ich hab mal wieder eine Frage, diesmal ist eventuell ein neuer Monitor dran. Brauche jetzt garkeine Vorschläge, welcher es sein soll (Marke, Preis, Ausstattung), nein, mir geht es erstmal darum, was überhaupt sinnvoll wäre.

Also ich habe jetzt 58cm Full-HD von LG (sicher 7,8 Jahre alt) und kann nicht allzu weit weg sitzen, so 90-100cm. Was ist da ein guter Abstand?

Macht es überhaupt Sinn, einen größeren zu nehmen, so 25 oder 27 Zoll, oder würde ich da ständig den Kopf bewegen müssen. (Effekt wie im Kino wenn man zu dicht dran sitzt).

Würde gerne mal 2560x1440 haben, aber strengt das die Augen dann nicht eher noch mehr an? Muss eh schon eine Brille am PC tragen. Für Weitsicht. Sollte augenfreundlich sein.

((Grafik ist aktuell GTX1060 (6GB) und wird bald ne 5700XT oder 2070 werden.))

Was wäre da für mich auch aus augenfreundlicher Sicht angebracht? Nutze den PC zum Spielen, aber keine FPS Killder sondern gemütliche Aufbauspiele wie Anno 1800.


----------



## azzih (14. September 2019)

*AW: Abstand bei größerem Monitor? Lohnt 1440p? Augenfreundlich?*

Habn 27 Zoll Monitor und sitz auch direkt davor ohne dass ich den Kopf drehen müsste. Höhere Auflösung bei gleichbleibender Bildschirmdiagonale bedeutet schärferes Bild mit weniger sichtbarer Treppchenbildung.
Gerade bei 27 Zoll sollte es schon WQHD sein, bei 24 Zoll kann man aber auch schon darauf setzen.


----------



## Traylite (14. September 2019)

*AW: Abstand bei größerem Monitor? Lohnt 1440p? Augenfreundlich?*

Hallo 
Habe bei mir grade noch mal nach gemessen und ich sitze zwischen 60 und 70 cm vom 27 Zoll WQHD
Monitor weg und bewege den Kopf minimalst nach links und rechts. Eigentlich fast nur die Augen ^^
für mich Persönlich ein guter Abstand und die optimale Auflösung.
 Bin zwar kein Brillenträger, aber anstrengen tut mich das Schauen auf den Bildschirm nicht.

Komme von 27 Zoll  1080p und da ist, was die Feinheit angeht, schon ein deutlicher  unterschied ins Positive auszumachen, würde ich sagen, also Augen  schonender für mich. 
Bessere ppi = feinere Darstellung.
Mit ner 5700xt oder 2070, wirst du die Auflösung auch anständig bedienen können.


----------



## ackerjule (14. September 2019)

*AW: Abstand bei größerem Monitor? Lohnt 1440p? Augenfreundlich?*

Ich dachte sogar nur von 23 auf 25 zoll aber ich werde mir mal nen 27 Pappkarton schneiden und testen. Kann das garnicht glauben, dass ihr nur minimal den Kopf bewegt?! Und obwohl Trylite noch näher dran ist als ich, hmm.
Und würde denn meine 1060 aktuzell auch 1440p schaffen? Ich brauche ja kein 60 FPS fürs ballern, mir reicht 30-40 für meine entpsannten Aufbausachen oder auch Simulatoren.

EDIT
Und soll ich bei 60Hz bleiben oder was würde mir 144Hz bringen? Brauche ich doch für meinen Spielbetrieb nicht oder?
Beim Panel wüsste ich jetzt nicht weas ich nehmen soll, IPS oder was nimmt man da heute, wenn man unter 350€ bleiben will?


----------



## ackerjule (19. September 2019)

*AW: Abstand bei größerem Monitor? Lohnt 1440p? Augenfreundlich?*

werde dann mal einen 27" mit 1440p aussuchen gehen


----------



## BDO_Remastered (19. September 2019)

*AW: Abstand bei größerem Monitor? Lohnt 1440p? Augenfreundlich?*

Ich würde ungefähr so filtern:
Monitore mit Diagonale ab 27", Diagonale bis 27", Auflösung: 2560x1440 (WQHD), Panel-Besonderheiten: Blaulichtfilter/flicker-free, Farbtiefe: 8bit (8bit ohne FRC), Bildwiederholfrequenz ab 75Hz, Variable Synchronisierung: Adaptive Sync/AMD FreeSync P


----------



## ackerjule (20. September 2019)

*AW: Abstand bei größerem Monitor? Lohnt 1440p? Augenfreundlich?*

Wieso 75 Hz ?


----------



## BDO_Remastered (20. September 2019)

*AW: Abstand bei größerem Monitor? Lohnt 1440p? Augenfreundlich?*



ackerjule schrieb:


> Wieso 75 Hz ?


Ab 75Hz, besser 100Hz - das Spiel ist dadurch wesentlich flüssiger. Ich würde nie wieder zurück zu 60Hz Monitoren wechseln, egal ob FPS Killer oder nicht. Wenn du mal 1-2 Wochen auf z.B. 100Hz spielst, dann zurück zu 60Hz gehst merkt man den Unterschied deutlich - wenn es halt weg ist.


----------



## JoM79 (20. September 2019)

*AW: Abstand bei größerem Monitor? Lohnt 1440p? Augenfreundlich?*

Was aber bei adaptive sync eben nicht so ist.
Dann hast du zwar einen 144Hz Monitor, aber bei 45fps trotzdem 45Hz oder unter Umständen 90Hz.


----------



## HisN (20. September 2019)

*AW: Abstand bei größerem Monitor? Lohnt 1440p? Augenfreundlich?*



ackerjule schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt 58cm Full-HD von LG (sicher 7,8 Jahre alt) und kann nicht allzu weit weg sitzen, so 90-100cm. Was ist da ein guter Abstand?



<-- sitzt 80-100cm von seinem 40" UHD entfernt. Und der ist genau aus dem Grund so groß, den Du nennst. Damit nicht alles zu klein wird^^ Der behält nämlich die 110 PPI die (für mich) bequem lesbar sind.
Ein "guter" Abstand ist doch immer nur das was man selbst als angenehm empfindet. 
Bin ja gespannt was hier bei rauskommt^^



ackerjule schrieb:


> aber keine FPS Killder sondern gemütliche Aufbauspiele wie Anno 1800.



Ich will ja nix sagen, aber gerade Anno1800 ist ein FPS-Killer.

Ein 9900K stemmt gerade noch 36FPS mit über 5Ghz auf wuselig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da hat es die Graka einfacher 
Da geht auch 7680x1600 (originalauflösung) mit Langeweile.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Klotzen beim Monitor. UHD gib ihm.




BDO_Remastered schrieb:


> Ich würde nie wieder zurück zu





Leider völlig leeres Argument. Setz ein was Du für richtig hältst.
Ich würde nie wieder zu Diesel zurück,
Ich würde nie wieder zu Waldmeister zurück
Ich würde nie wieder zu FHD zurück
Ich würde nie wieder nach Berlin zurück

Wenn Du einmal XXX erlebt hast, möchtest Du nie wieder zu ZZZ zurück.

Umsonst. Wirklich.


----------



## ackerjule (21. September 2019)

*AW: Abstand bei größerem Monitor? Lohnt 1440p? Augenfreundlich?*

Aber ist es nicht so, dass meine Grafikkarte (1060) dann bei 75Hz oder gar 100 noch mehr arbeiten muss, um überhaupt mit 75fps oder 100fps spielen zu können? Schafft die das dann überhaupt? Ncoh ist ja nicht gesagt wann ich auf 2070 oder 5700XT upgraden werde. Deswegen dachte ich mir, puuh, 1440p ist schon höher als jetzt und ich wäre froh, bei Aufbauspielen oder Simus dann um die 50-60 fps zu haben?!
Ansonsten verstehe ich das schon, dass ich gerne 27" oder mehr nehmen soll, damit die Augen nicht so mittig kucken müssen oder man sich dabei anstrengt.


----------



## HisN (21. September 2019)

*AW: Abstand bei größerem Monitor? Lohnt 1440p? Augenfreundlich?*

Benutz DSR. Probier es aus wie weit Du mit Deiner "kleinen" Graka kommst.

DSR im Treiber aktivieren. Passende Auflösung im Game auswählen, auf die FPS schauen. Regler Bedienen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und das eine Graka unbedingt 100 FPS braucht um auf einem 100hz-Monitor zu laufen ist auch ein Gerücht. Braucht sie nicht.


----------



## BDO_Remastered (21. September 2019)

*AW: Abstand bei größerem Monitor? Lohnt 1440p? Augenfreundlich?*



BDO_Remastered schrieb:


> Ich würde nie wieder zurück zu





HisN schrieb:


> Leider völlig leeres Argument. Setz ein was Du für richtig hältst.
> Ich würde nie wieder zu Diesel zurück,
> Ich würde nie wieder zu Waldmeister zurück
> Ich würde nie wieder zu FHD zurück
> ...



Lieber HisN,
wenn du die Sätze aus dem Zusammenhang nimmst verlieren Sie den Kontext. Bitte lese es nochmal, ggf. 2x, um es zu verstehen. Solche Edits sind mMn Umsonst. Wirklich.

Könnte ich ja auch machen:


HisN schrieb:


> HisN <-- sitzt 80-100cm von seinem 40" UHD entfernt Damit klein wird was hier bei rauskommt



= Wäre also nett wenn du so ein Quatsch lässt, auch wenn ggf. nach ünber 17.000 Beiträgen viele Wiederholungen dabei sind (bei computerbase über 70.000 Beiträge).

PS: Aber wenn du es auf Anhieb nicht verstanden hast, dann wäre es nur nett wenn du höfflich frägst wie ich das gemeint hätte, anstatt es so auseinanderzunehmen und an den Pranger zu stellen. Das würde ich von einem erfahrenen Forenmitglied erwarten - mindestens. Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## ackerjule (21. September 2019)

*AW: Abstand bei größerem Monitor? Lohnt 1440p? Augenfreundlich?*

Also muss ich garnicht zB 75FPS erreichen wenn ich 75Hz bedienen will?
Denn bei manchen SPielen die etwas grafikintensiver sind hab ich manchmal nur 50FPS oder so, nagut auf Sehr hoch oer Ultra gestellt.

Ich dachte immer 60Hz Monitor bedeutet ich kann nur 60 FPS bekommen? Denn ich erreiche selbst mit minimalen Grafikeinstellungen nirgends mehr als 60 FPS in einem Spiel. Kann ich das aushebeln irgendwie? Um mal Unterschied zu sehen? Danke


----------



## BDO_Remastered (21. September 2019)

*AW: Abstand bei größerem Monitor? Lohnt 1440p? Augenfreundlich?*

Wenn sich FPS und Hz unterscheiden entsteht ein Tearing Effekt: Screen Tearing – Wikipedia

Mir war der Unterschied extrem aufgefallen, als ich alle Details und  Auflösung runtergeschraubt hatte und damit mehr FPS bekommen hatte, wobei sich bei mir FPS und Hz dank G-Synch angleichen - allerdings mit 120Hz. Ich weiß nicht wie der Sprung von 60 auf 75 wahrzunehmen ist. Stell ggf. mal ebenso die Details runter, ggf. auch die Auflösung um die GPU zu entlasten und mehr FPS anzeigen zu lassen.


----------



## HisN (21. September 2019)

*AW: Abstand bei größerem Monitor? Lohnt 1440p? Augenfreundlich?*



BDO_Remastered schrieb:


> Wenn sich FPS und Hz unterscheiden entsteht ein Tearing Effekt: Screen Tearing – Wikipedia



Nö entsteht nicht. Sobald Vsync an ist entsteht grundsätzlich kein Tearing, und auch wenn ein Gsync oder Freesync Monitor (innerhalb seiner Range) genutzt wird, entsteht kein Tearing. Genau dafür sind die Technologien ja da.



ackerjule schrieb:


> Also muss ich garnicht zB 75FPS erreichen wenn ich 75Hz bedienen will?
> Denn bei manchen SPielen die etwas grafikintensiver sind hab ich manchmal nur 50FPS oder so, nagut auf Sehr hoch oer Ultra gestellt.



Nö brauchste nicht. Oder ist der Monitor bei 50 FPS ausgegangen oder das Game abgeschmiert, oder wurde das ganze sonst irgendwie unbenutzbar? *g*



BDO_Remastered schrieb:


> Lieber HisN,
> wenn du die Sätze aus dem Zusammenhang nimmst verlieren Sie den Kontext. Bitte lese es nochmal, ggf. 2x, um es zu verstehen. Solche Edits sind mMn Umsonst. Wirklich.



Das war nicht aus dem Kontext gerissen, sondern nur meine Meinung über das "ich will nie wieder zurück"-Argument. 
Nämlich das es relativ Inhaltslos ist.
Es kommt nicht so sehr oft vor, das man sich ne neue tolle Technologie anschafft und dann allen erzählt wie ******** sie doch ist, und man sich voll verarscht vorkommt. Also kann man sich das "ich möchte nie wiede zurück" doch sparen


----------



## ackerjule (21. September 2019)

*AW: Abstand bei größerem Monitor? Lohnt 1440p? Augenfreundlich?*

Übrigens habe ich mal bei einem Grafikspielchen VSync ausgemacht bzw generell im nvidia Controlpanel und siehe da meine FPS steigen von 50 auf 80 FPS im Schnitt hoch und wenn ich die Grafik runterdrehe hab ich 110-120............
Dann werd ich mal mutig sein und mir einen 27" Monitor mit 1440p zulegen, und wenn ich also mehr als 60 schaffe kann ich ja gleich zu den vorgeschlagenen 75Hz greifen?
Spricht was dagegen oder gibt es Ideen? Limit sind aber leider schlappe 300/350 Euro, da erst BlingBling und Custom WaKü + Case für 550€ angeschafft wurden.


----------



## BDO_Remastered (21. September 2019)

*AW: Abstand bei größerem Monitor? Lohnt 1440p? Augenfreundlich?*

Ich würde über 75Hz gehen, dann wird der Effekt deutlicher: Monitore mit Diagonale ab 27", Diagonale bis 27", Auflösung: 2560x1440 (WQHD), Panel: IPS, Panel-Besonderheiten: Blaulichtfilter/flicker-free, Farbtiefe: 8bit (8bit ohne FRC), Bildwiederholfrequenz ab 144Hz, Variable Synchronisierung: Adaptive Sync/A

Der hier könnte gut passen: Acer Nitro VG0 VG270UPbmiipx , auch wenn er 8,83€ über dem Budget ist.


----------



## ackerjule (21. September 2019)

*AW: Abstand bei größerem Monitor? Lohnt 1440p? Augenfreundlich?*

und von denen hier:

Monitore mit Hersteller: AOC/ASUS/Acer/BenQ/Dell/LG/Lenovo/MSI/Philips/Samsung/ViewSonic, Diagonale ab 27", Auflösung: 2560x1440 (WQHD), Panel: IPS, Panel-Besonderheiten: Blaulichtfilter/flicker-free, Reaktionszeit: bis 5ms, Bildwiederholfrequenz: 60

Ich mach mir halt noch etwas Sorgen ob 144Hz nicht doch zuviel für mich wären, weil die ja schlecht mit 60FPS befeuert werden sollten oder? hmm


----------



## BDO_Remastered (21. September 2019)

*AW: Abstand bei größerem Monitor? Lohnt 1440p? Augenfreundlich?*

Wenn sich FPS und Hz unterscheiden entsteht ein Tearing Effekt, aber (wie in #15 erwähnt): wobei sich bei mir FPS und Hz dank G-Synch angleichen; in dem Fall auch Adaptive Sync. Hertz kann man doch nie genug haben, auf der IFA stehen Notebooks mit 300Hz (z.B. Acer Triton 500). Wenn du halt nur 60-70FPS hast greift Adaptive Sync ja auch. Wenn du in x Jahren einen neue GPU kaufst dann ggf. auch bis 144FPS.

Du kannst es ja 14 Tage testen und ggf. zurückschicken (mache ich mit meinem Dell Alienware AW3418DW auch gerade, der gestern ankam).


----------



## HisN (21. September 2019)

*AW: Abstand bei größerem Monitor? Lohnt 1440p? Augenfreundlich?*



ackerjule schrieb:


> Ich mach mir halt noch etwas Sorgen ob 144Hz nicht doch zuviel für mich wären, weil die ja schlecht mit 60FPS befeuert werden sollten oder? hmm



In den 144hz-Threads überall im Forum (Du bist ja nicht der einzige mit dieser Fragestellung) besteht der Konsens dass man keine 144FPS braucht, um den Vorteil von 144hz zu genießen. 
Du hast immer noch nicht mit DSR nachgeschaut wo Du ankommen würdest?
Ach.. Graka wird ja auch ersetzt.


----------



## ackerjule (21. September 2019)

*AW: Abstand bei größerem Monitor? Lohnt 1440p? Augenfreundlich?*

mit DST kann ich 4k einstellen, und dann Brille und Lupe nutzen ^^
Ich werd wohl mal die Tage in nen Elektromarkt gehen und mir paar anschauen.
bei 2,3 Lieblingsspielen komme ich auf 80 fps mit ultra einstellung, bei weniger grafiklastigen Simulatoren auf 110 fps.
Na wenn ihr meint, versuch ich mich halt mal an 144Hz.
Möchte dannn 1440p nehmen und 27" mindestens,
So hab ich schonmal ne Richtung.
Ich erzähle dann in 2-3 Wochen, was ich angeschafft habe.
Ja, GraKa kommt irgendwann mal, siehe meine laaaaangen Threads zur Wasserkühlung und Case.
Wurde da ja 20 Seiten lag gut beraten hihi
LG Jule


----------



## ackerjule (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Abstand bei größerem Monitor? Lohnt 1440p? Augenfreundlich?*

/neue Suche/

Suche Monitor bis 350€
144Hz
1440p
flickerfree
Blaulichtfilter

IPS oder gutes TN
aktuell GTX 1060, im Frühjahr 2060 Super oder 5700XT
zu ordern bei Mindfactory, amazon, MM oder mixcomputer

die 350€ dürfen nicht überschritten werden
DANKE <3
///

Ich tendiere grade zu:
ViewSonic VX2758-2KP-MHD 68,6 cm 
ViewSonic VX2758-2KP-MHD 68,6 cm Curved Gaming Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

oder

27" (68,58cm) iiyama G-MASTER GB2760QSU-B1 Red Eagle schwarz 2560x1440 1xDisplayPort / 1xDVI / 1xHDMI
27" (68,58cm) iiyama G-MASTER GB2760QSU-B1 Red Eagle schwarz 2560x1440 1xDisplayPort / 1xDVI


----------



## HisN (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Abstand bei größerem Monitor? Lohnt 1440p? Augenfreundlich?*



ackerjule schrieb:


> mit DST kann ich 4k einstellen, und dann Brille und Lupe nutzen ^^



Mir ging es eher darum um Dir zu zeigen wo Du FPS-Technisch ankommst.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Abstand bei größerem Monitor? Lohnt 1440p? Augenfreundlich?*

Naja, wenn du nur 350€ ausgeben willst, würde ich den Viewsonic nehmen.
Nur bestellen bei mix-computer wird schwierig, die gibt es schon ein paar Jahre nicht mehr.


----------



## ackerjule (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Abstand bei größerem Monitor? Lohnt 1440p? Augenfreundlich?*

Ja ich tendiere auch zum Viewsonic, aber ich habe auf andere Ideen gehofft. Aber es müssen die 350€ eingehalten werden.

Da hab ich früher immer bestellt, wurde bei mir aber von Mindfactory abgelöst, bzw. bei Modkrams Caseking.

Noch andere ideen? Sonst nehm ich den Viewsonic, der kostet normal 406€ und ist grad günstig.


----------



## FredoFalke (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Abstand bei größerem Monitor? Lohnt 1440p? Augenfreundlich?*

Hallo ackerjule,
habe einen AOC Gaming CQ32G1 80 cm (31.5 Zoll) Curved Monitor (HDMI, DisplayPort, 2560x1440@144 Hz, 1 ms, Free-Sync) schwarz erstanden und teste den gerade. Ich muss sagen, so schlecht finde ich den nicht für 359,- €.  Vielleicht kommt der für Dich ja in Frage?
Ich zocke eigentlich nur WoW und vielleicht auch mal das ältere Anno 1404. Zur Zeit habe ich noch eine 7 Jahre alte GTX 680. Hier habe ich 120 Hz eingestellt. In Kürze kaufe ich mir dann aber wohl doch einen neuen PC. 
Schau dir den Monitor einfach mal an. Meiner ist von Amazon.

LG
FredoFalke


----------



## ackerjule (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Abstand bei größerem Monitor? Lohnt 1440p? Augenfreundlich?*

Hallo,

habe nun einen ViewSonic 2758 VX 2KP mit 1440p, 144Hz, IPS Panel gekauft und bin echt sehr zufrieden. Hätte ich schon viel früher mal wechseln sollen und die Auflösung ist echt klasse.
Muss aber noch ein Display Port Kabel kaufen weil er sonst nur mit 60 und 75 Mh läuft.

Aber eine Frage dazu, weil ich ja "nur" die 1060 GTX 6GB von Gainward habe (1650Mhz bis 1950 Mhz und 4000 MHz Speicher).
Wenn ich bei manchen Spielen meine Sehr hohen Grafikeinstellungen drin lasse und selbst VSync ausschalte, komme ich bei manchen auf nur 40-60 FPS. GPU ist auf 99%, mit leichtem OC auf 95% Auslastung. Ende Gelände.

Bringt es mir jetzt noch was, in der Nvidia Steuerung auf 144 Hz hochzustellen, bzw sollte ich das trotzdem tun, weil der Monitor das kann?
Oder soll ich lieber ruterfahren und auf 60Hz eingestellt lassen, da ich eh bei keinem Spiel auf mehr als 60FPS komme?
Also mal von Indy Spielen, Puzzles, Aufbau, ältren Simulatoren Simulationen abgesehen?

Und brauch ich dann überhaupt den Display Port? Es soll ja eh im Frühling/Sommer ne neue Grafik her zB 2060S oder 2070. Aber was mach ich jetzt? Dennoch hochschalten auf 144Hz oder so lassen auf 60Hz? Oder ist das doof, wenn er 144 kann ich aber 60 einstelle?
Und sollte ich die Grafik runterstellen um mehr FPS zu bekommen? Sind da keine Ballerspiele oder sowas.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Abstand bei größerem Monitor? Lohnt 1440p? Augenfreundlich?*

Gsync+vsync aktivieren und den Monitor selber regeln lassen.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Abstand bei größerem Monitor? Lohnt 1440p? Augenfreundlich?*

Du solltest den Monitor immer auf nativer Frequenz lassen, also 144 Hz, mit G-Sync erst recht. Wenn G-Sync an ist, sollte es keinen Unterschied machen, ob V-Sync an oder aus ist, zumindest innerhalb der Spanne. Aber lieber auch an lassen.

Ob du Grafikdetails für mehr Fps opferst, musst du selbst entscheiden und eben vergleichen, was für dich besser aussieht. Ich schraube auch immer lieber runter für ein geschmeidiges Spiel über 90 ~Fps.


----------



## ackerjule (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Abstand bei größerem Monitor? Lohnt 1440p? Augenfreundlich?*

Damit ist "Adaptive Sync" im Menü am Monitor selbst gemeint oder?
Und die 144Hz kann ich erst einstellen, wenn ich das DisplayPort Kabel habe.

Na denn schau ich mal nach Einstellungen um mehr FPS zu bekommen.
Aber ihr sagt, er regelt das selbst mit der Synchronisierung? Oder muss ich zwangsläufig soweit runter gehen um auf 144 FPS für 144 Hz zu bekommen? Nein, oder?!


----------



## PCGH_Manu (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Abstand bei größerem Monitor? Lohnt 1440p? Augenfreundlich?*

Du brauchst keine 144 Fps für 144 Hz. Ne gleichmäßige Framerate ist auch immer besser als eine am Limit zappelnde. Falls du an die obere G-Sync-Grenze kommst, solltest du mit ein Framelimit darunter setzen. Aber davon scheinst du ja entfernt zu sein. Wie gesagt: G-Sync an, V-Sync an und alles sollte passen.


----------



## ackerjule (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Abstand bei größerem Monitor? Lohnt 1440p? Augenfreundlich?*

Habe ich verstanden, Dankesehr, aber ich wiederhole meine andere Frage:

Damit ist "Adaptive Sync" im Menü am Monitor selbst gemeint oder? Mehr finde ich da nämlich nicht


----------



## HisN (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Abstand bei größerem Monitor? Lohnt 1440p? Augenfreundlich?*

In Deinem Nvidia-Treiber nennt es sich G-Sync Compatible

g-sync compatible - Google Search


----------



## ackerjule (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Abstand bei größerem Monitor? Lohnt 1440p? Augenfreundlich?*

OK habs drin, aber am Monitor selbst auch über den Menüknopf mal Adaptive Sync angemacht. 
Habe jetzt auch mein DisplayPort Kabel und siehe da, endlich kann ich 144Hz einstellen.
Danke an alle soweit, bin sehr glücklich mit dem ViewSonic


----------

